

Ask PG: Will W13 Submission Questions Show Up On News.YC.Org too? - throwaway56

In the application process it says<p><i>We may have questions about your application. If we have a question, we won't send you an email. Instead you'll see a a link to it on this page and at the top of Hacker News (when you're logged in). So check HN regularly after submitting.</i><p>Will they show up on news.ycombinator.org too?
======
pg
Yes.

